# Anyone attending from South-West?



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

Just bought 2 tickets for me and the Mrs :thumb:

Anyone driving up either on the day or night before from South-West? Fancy a convoy up? I'm leaving from BS22. In two minds to stay the night before or not :buffer:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Me and my girlfriend are going up late Friday night and making a weekend of it. We will be leaving from Devon. I think I remember you from the system clenz meet. I was in the black scirocco which I no longer have.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Matt & Cam (System Clenz) and I are heading up in the morning from Portishead.

Chris:wave:


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

matt1234 said:


> Me and my girlfriend are going up late Friday night and making a weekend of it. We will be leaving from Devon. I think I remember you from the system clenz meet. I was in the black scirocco which I no longer have.


I remember you yeah, what have you got now dude?



Summit Detailing said:


> Matt & Cam (System Clenz) and I are heading up in the morning from Portishead.
> 
> Chris:wave:


Mind if I tag along for the ride?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, we're blagging a lift with Chris


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Got a Clio 182 with a recently knackered engine. Found the scirocco too boring.


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

Let me know a when and where and I'll follow you up if that's alright :thumb:

Scirocco boring?! That car was nice mate! What's the Clio running?


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

Im headed out on friday from south wales. Alreadys make a weekend holuday out of it, visit few places over fri, sat then straight from hotel to ricoh on sunday. I wouldn't want to drive from south wales to coventry that early for the show


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

What's the plan lads?


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

Summit&Matt, what time you guys heading out tomorrow morning? I'll drive alongside if that's alright!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Departing Portishead @ 0810.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

Summit Detailing said:


> Departing Portishead @ 0810.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


Alright to meet you at Portishead Services? Near the petrol station


----------

